# Power of Observation Quiz



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I got 17 out of 25.

http://www.oldjoeblack.0nyx.com/thinktst.htm


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

21/25 for me...I had to think for a few of them


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

15


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

19


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

17


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

19 but I guessed on at least one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> 24/25 ......... the buttons on the blouse got me.


The only reason I got that one was because I just recently found out (after 24 years) from a female co-worker that female uniform shirts have the buttons on the opposite side as male uniform shirts.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

18


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

19.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

19 - interesting quiz.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

17, There was some good ones there.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty cool, I got completely lucky on atleast 3 guesses . No idea how many matches are in a pack.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

18


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

24


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

24! Some were obvious and some i really had to think about. I got the soup colors wrong hahahaha


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

why is that funny Sam ? do you eat alot of soup ?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

No, I don't eat soup! lol


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

oh, anyway on a side note i'm adopting a new GSD. keep your eyes peeled on "the book" for pictures. I get her on Sat.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Funny you say that! I'm currently interviewing breeders to get a GSD puppy!


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

von Brookfield from the obvious.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

17. If you read the one on the non-smoking sign closely, it was easy to figure out the answer since two of them were essentially the same (since the slash naturally runs diagonally). I was honestly looking for the stop sign question to be two (as it asked how many sides, not how many corners or edges).


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

18

I didn't understand the questions! I was rushed! It wasn't in my native tongue! I should have done this on a learning curve! The test was gender biased!

I'LL SUE!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> 18
> 
> I didn't understand the questions! I was rushed! It wasn't in my native tongue! I should have done this on a learning curve! The test was gender biased!
> 
> I'LL SUE!


I want in on this. Can we make it a class action suit?


----------

